# cooking for 30 people



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, ive been offered a job by my uncle too cook for him and 30 other people for a dinner party. details are still a bit sketchy but im a bit unsure of whether to except his offer as well, im only 16 and i dont know if im all that ready to take up such an offer. 

so, i was hoping you guys could help me, with some recipie ideas.

i was thinking perhaps something like a cold seafood with some fresh mayoniase for a starters which could be easy. the main courses perhaps some beef bourgioun (spell!) or a sort of stew that can easily be dished out with some mash potatoes of some sort. 

perhaps to go with it, some sort of vegetables or another slightly 'main' course dish or the other way round, like a pasta? perhaps some fresh pesto, i was thinking.

dessert is the biggest problem i can think off. i was thinking of making individual chocolate cakes, but i dont have 30 moulds and neither does he. what else can i do? are those glass tiramisu that i see being made on cooking shows easy and good? if not, what other kind of dessert can be suggested to be made in a big portion?

thanks for any help, he wants to cook on this 19th of august. i have to tell him in 24 hours whether i want to do it.


----------



## boosehound (Jul 17, 2006)

first if you realy think you can do it, do it, if not just back out, that said if you do decide to do it were ever you are go with the season, example- im in new england its realy hot right now so stews and braises are kinda out
so i would make a simple light clam chowder to start, then i would head over to a local farm(one just happens to be a mile from my house) and just purchase whatever they may have and enough for thirty-five people(have a little extra) next if there not into soup do a light salad, possibilities are endless with salads and they are very simple, next i would get some local fresh fish (striper)again this is simple for me becuase i live on an island so if i was realy ambitious i could catch it myself, but im not so i just call my guy and tell him what i need i would serve this with mashed potatoes or roasted potatoes, sauted vegtables, i will usually run striper with a maltaise sauce(hollandaise with reduced blood orange juice) or a buerre blanc with meyer lemon or blood orange again possibilities are endless, if youd rather run meat do rib eye's with grilled vegtables and mashed potatoes and some sort of au jus 

just remember seasonality and simplicity and find out what kind of money your uncle intends to spend on everything

o almost forgot dessert do you have to do individual desserts? why not a few different thing every one can choose , a trifle cake, a big creme brulee stuff like that a fresh berri and fruit salad with some sorbet.

hope all this babble helps


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wow that's ambitious.....reads alot like my first big party about the same age as you.....

everything cooked ahead.

seafood salad good start

Stew....right on....chicken or veal stew is lighter for this weather.
Rice easier than alot of mashed potatoes
salad
rolls/butter

Dessert you are right on with the premade....as little last minute as possible.
Ice Cream/sorbet with a sauce and fruit always a hit in the summer....fun cookie garnish.

GET HELP serving/plating!!!!!!

You'll need alot of refrigeration for individual glasses of dessert.
Big pots for stew and large pans for rice. 
Be very careful with making homemade mayo and seafood salad in this heat....you've got the potential for dangerous bugs with raw eggs and seafood at the wrong temp. This may sound like a copout but I'd use shelf stable Hellman's mayo with lemon/herbs/garlic instead of risking homemade.


----------

